# Abs - once a week or every workout?



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi

Most of the training programes I've looked at suggest doing abs at the end of every workout, i.e. 2/3/4 times per week.

This suggests that abs don't need a proper rest like other muscles? Is that a fact?

Does anyone do an 'abs' day where you purely focus on the abs?

My abs are stretched so I've got a pot belly, hence my question. If my stomach was flat I would be happy just to maintain them a bit in every workout, but I'm looking for maximum impact. Any suggestions?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to train mine once a week, i hit them hard, im going to up it to twice a week seeing as the summer is coming along 

Cant see how people can train them 4 times a week, clearly not hitting them very hard, i think you should treat them just like any other muscle...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

depends on your routine. some of the compound exercises, like squats and deadlift work the abs isometrically, so they're getting worked then.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

I've always trained mine no more than twice a week at the end of a sesh and that seem to do the job for me


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

once a week is enough for me, i do it at the end of chest workouts


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been reading a lot on abs recently and a lot of stuff basically says they dont behave like any other muscle when it comes to training. Our abs are being stimulated 24/7 to various extents even when we're walking. If you google around and look at 'prison' and 'military' workouts you see a lot of sources advocate it every single day.. then look at athletes workouts and bodybuilders workouts they only do them 3 times a week.. but from what ive seen both the methods can bring good results. I've started on every day trial and im not tired.. im a bit sore.. guess ill see how much it builds up


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jedd said:


> Hi
> 
> Most of the training programes I've looked at suggest doing abs at the end of every workout, i.e. 2/3/4 times per week.
> 
> ...


Firstly no muscle needs a week rest. 24-72 hrs (3 days) and a muscle should be fully recovered.

Abs are no different - they get stronger and bigger with increasing workloads.

I wouldn't suggest an abs day (but neither would I suggest a chest day).

Best thing to do is 1-2 exercises after either squatting or deadlifting, but don't just focus on abs alone try exercises that use rotation for oblique work too.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I do have an abs day, I use P90X Ab Ripper X. Once a week is plenty with this.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I used to do 30 mins abs workouts , short to no rest, then no abs training for months, then train them almost every day, now no training done for the past three weeks.

Worked OK for me , once those abs are carved in , they stay. Intense training after some rest work wonders, for me .

Smart abs training with cardio does wonders too, localized fat burning!


----------



## pixiesfan (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree with shili they get worked indirectly, if you can lift heavy an recover to do them, then i guess why not....but once a week is enough for me >.<


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Never. They get enough indirect work as it is without spending time hitting them on their own. If you're training hard and want good abs, look at diet first.


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

P90X Ab Ripper X? Just looked into this - very interesting and could be just what I need. Going to start a new thread on this to get some more feedback on it. Thanks for all your replies on this subject!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

once or twice a week but am doing a routine haskii put up works well if i miss beleive it or not kinect works em well with boxing and unlicensed st fighting game they have


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i only do abs in the 8 weeks pre contest 2-4 sets per week. Abs are always there...it's just what is covering them that's the issue and working the abs won't help remove that. cardio/nutrition. simple.


----------

